# Please tell me this isn't wise!



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

There's someone on our local craigslist selling quad boer bottle babies (born 1/11/13) for $50 each. I'm really, really tempted to get the two does.

We live in MN and right now, it's COLD. I assume that I'd have to go out every 3 hours or so to feed them (around the clock?).

Tell me I shouldn't even call the number...please!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think they would be GREAT for you.:ROFL:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh them poor things could use a good mom like you
Sweetgoats are we helping her? hehe


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

:ROFL: LOL...you ladies are a BAD influence! :ROFL:


How much work could two itty-bitty goats be...they're small, right?


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

WillowGem said:


> :ROFL: LOL...you ladies are a BAD influence! :ROFL:
> 
> You only have two now, what's two more?
> They're small, right?


Actually, one of the two I had ended up dying with-in 12 hours (about) of getting her. I ended up just bringing the buck back b/c he would be the only animal in the barn.

Yeah...I'm probably a little nuts to consider TWO bottle babies in the COLD MN winter!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh yes!! You should go get them!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

mama2cntrykids said:


> Actually, one of the two I had ended up dieing with-in 12 hours (about) of getting her. I ended up just bringing the buck back b/c he would be the only animal in the barn.


I realized that AFTER I made my comment...sorry 
I did change it, but you were faster than me.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

WillowGem said:


> I realized that AFTER I made my comment...sorry
> I did change it, but you were faster than me.


No apologies needed . If I wait long enough, they'll be gone...waiting...waiting...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

JaLyn said:


> Oh them poor things could use a good mom like you
> Sweetgoats are we helping her? hehe


 You bet I will help her. I will be cheeriing her on the whole time. :ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sounds like a good deal to me i think any thing under 50 is good ive been looking at prices of all breeds


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I say go for it! And they don't need to be in the barn. Bring the little angels into the house!!


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> I say go for it! And they don't need to be in the barn. Bring the little angels into the house!!


Oh yes...they can sleep in my oldest son's bedroom . He'd love it! Actually, my 6 yr. old dd would love it, until she woke up to a destroyed beyond recognition room.

I have a friend down the road who had a boer bottle baby a few months ago. They were always letting that little guy into the house. They watched him like a hawk though. He was a wee bit spoiled and is now like a puppy lol.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

mama2cntrykids said:


> Oh yes...they can sleep in my oldest son's bedroom . He'd love it! Actually, my 6 yr. old dd would love it, until she woke up to a destroyed beyond recognition room.
> 
> I have a friend down the road who had a boer bottle baby a few months ago. They were always letting that little guy into the house. They watched him like a hawk though. He was a wee bit spoiled and is now like a puppy lol.


 A bottle house baby spoiled?? WHAT  No way.

So are we helping you out here?

I also have a bottle that is a half gallon, I hooked it to the fence and they eat when they want. Now with this cold of course it would freeze if it was out long, but my babies always had them gone before it had time to freeze.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

mama2cntrykids said:


> Oh yes...they can sleep in my oldest son's bedroom . He'd love it! Actually, my 6 yr. old dd would love it, until she woke up to a destroyed beyond recognition room.
> 
> I have a friend down the road who had a boer bottle baby a few months ago. They were always letting that little guy into the house. They watched him like a hawk though. He was a wee bit spoiled and is now like a puppy lol.


My best friend raised a show winning wether on a bottle in her suburban home. Roman now weighs 170lbs and lives in the back yard under the porch! He made a surprise visit inside on Christmas and New Years!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you really want people to tell you "no," then you are on the wrong forum. We are strictly goat enablers here.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> A bottle house baby spoiled?? WHAT  No way.
> 
> So are we helping you out here?
> 
> I also have a bottle that is a half gallon, I hooked it to the fence and they eat when they want. Now with this cold of course it would freeze if it was out long, but my babies always had them gone before it had time to freeze.


I still am being a chicken. Hmmm...interesting concept about hooking the bottle to the fence.

How often would I have to feed them at night??? That's honestly my main concern. That and having another goat DIE on me.


HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> My best friend raised a show winning wether on a bottle in her suburban home. Roman now weighs 170lbs and lives in the back yard under the porch! He made a surprise visit inside on Christmas and New Years!!
> 
> View attachment 14256


 That's great...Love it!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Go for it!!! You can always keep them in a huge dog crate in the house at night!!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

put diapers on them. ......
yes yes yes


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

I think the key would be to find them room in the utility room for a few weeks. If you can't do something similar, you really should pass.

Bob


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

once they are over a week old you dont have to feed them through the night. I never do -- just feed every couple hours during the day before bed and first thing in the morning.


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

Just call already. Think of those adorable little eyes looking up at you and waiting for you to be their goat-mama, and those soft little hooves. All you need is a large dog kennel in your bedroom and you wouldn't even have to go far to feed them! Our first two bottle babies slept in our bedroom in a dog kennel. They still go to the patio door and look into the bedroom whenever we let them into the back yard.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Hehehehe


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Did you call yet?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Bottle babies in the house are perfect angels. They sleep in their crates all the time, never rip the diapers off on another, and almost never eat the mail. 

That's my story and I'm sticking to it...


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

Reeeeally tempted...two things are holding me back, ok, three things:

1. My toddler still wakes up at night and my dh isn't home at all during the week.

2. IT'S DARN COLD at night!

3. Did I mention it's cold at night and I'm a baby and the toddler and, and, and .

Ok, ok, maybe I'll call.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

You should! I raised my baby Miracle in the house, on a bottle. Watch for wallpaper, mail, paper in general, the F10 key on your computer, Christmas trees, trash bags, laundry baskets,...I could go on and on.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ha Ha, Kayla, mine got my Q


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Bottle babies in the house are perfect angels. They sleep in their crates all the time, never rip the diapers off on another, and almost never eat the mail.
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it...


Heehee, goathiker...that ALMOST sounded sincere.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

mama2cntrykids said:


> Reeeeally tempted...two things are holding me back, ok, three things:
> 
> 1. My toddler still wakes up at night and my dh isn't home at all during the week.
> 
> ...


Keeping them in a dog crate next to your bed will solve #2 
And if your toddler's waking you up anyway, I don't see the problem...heehee!
Make a bottle for the baby and the goats...two birds with one stone. 

You really didn't think we'd tell you NOT to call, did you?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I"ve never fed mine through the night..i gave 5 bottles to start with..last one at midnight..first one in the a.m. at 8


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

I left a message...we shall see. I may change my mind *hehehe*. I did also put an ad on CL looking for a Nubian milk goat, so I might just need to stick to that. Ho-hum...great, now I think I'm turning into a goat junky.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought i posted but maybe it ddint post or it got lost in the quick posting of others -- you DO NOT HAVE to feed at night once they are over a week old. 

I never have - and never plan to


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> If you really want people to tell you "no," then you are on the wrong forum. We are strictly goat enablers here.


I strongly agree!  But this forum is very good about making you feel great about getting more goats each and every time you do!!! 



mama2cntrykids said:


> Reeeeally tempted...two things are holding me back, ok, three things:
> 
> 1. My toddler still wakes up at night and my dh isn't home at all during the week.
> 
> ...


Ok so if they toddler still wakes you up at night then that is the alarm for feeding the bottle babies which you will have nicely placed in a dog crate in the nice Warm house! 

Two of my bottle babies from this past year lived in a dog crate at night in the house until they got bigger. Of Course they still loved to come in the house after that and they actually got to be potty trained very well. I had one (my little boer actually) that learned to use the cat's litter box. It worked very well but the cats just stared at her like "  No!!!!! That's mine!!!! :laugh: " The other one would go to the door and ask to go outside when she was ready. I am telling you they are better then most dogs!!!

Best Wishes that they call you back.

Oh if you get them a side note. Do not feed them straight goat milker replacer at least mix it half and half with another real milk (like even store bought cows milk Whole milk). If you give them straight milker replacer made from the powdered stuff (not the home made recipes of real milks and other things) they can bloat and that can cause problems.

If you get them let us know and everyone here can fill you in on what works best to keep them healthy and happy!


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We shall see if I get a call back. I really don't want the bucklings, even as wethers. I'm thinking of not only having a milk goat, but trying to get into a small meat goat business and these does would be my kick-off. 

I *do* have a large/XL dog crate in the basement. I'm sure they'd fit in there for a week of so, just to I could feed them once during the night. 

I just yesterday made a goat contact person that lives really close to me and he has milk goats that he solely uses for any bottle babies that come up. So, I'm sure he'd sell me what I need at a reasonable price .


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah i dont feedhrough the night at all unless rhey are weak. first feed at 6am last feed at 10pm. also i dint vring them into the house unless weak or sick. a draft free shed for them to be closed into, lots of straw, a jumper or them, belly full of warm milk and if necessary a hot water bottle.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Reading about all your bottle babies is making me feel a lot better! We are waiting on 2 to be born next month and I was thinking most people on here were opposed to bottle babies.

I had found a thread on here about feeding should be every 6 hours 3 times a day. From what you all are talking about it sounds like it should be more? How long should it be between feedings?

Does diapering them really work? I would love to have them in a crate in the house for awhile(Ill have to talk my husband into it).

Oh, and my vote mama2cntrykids is yes!!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Go get em! this is warm for MN winter!!! If you need tips holler at me ok? Have had kids often in horrid MN winters!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I took in 5 bottle babies (born in Feb., April, June, and Sept). I so enjoyed bottle feeding baby goats for 6 months straight. I most enjoyed the task when it was raining outside and when it started getting chilly. I strongly encourage you to take on this fun task.:snowlaugh:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I would love a bottle baby, but the breeder I bought my boys from doesn't like to do that...she won't let a kid go until it's at least 8 weeks old.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

goatiegirl said:


> Reading about all your bottle babies is making me feel a lot better! We are waiting on 2 to be born next month and I was thinking most people on here were opposed to bottle babies.
> 
> I had found a thread on here about feeding should be every 6 hours 3 times a day. From what you all are talking about it sounds like it should be more? How long should it be between feedings?
> 
> ...


This is how I fed my nigerian bottle babies. Morning, noon and night and they grew up strong and healthy. I got them at 2 weeks, so I don't know how the breeders fed them during the first week.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

No call backs. But I did hear from a lady who is selling a bred Lamancha for $225'. She is registered and trained to a milk stand. Good mama and gentle the lady said. Not the milk breed that I was looking for, but she sounds good. She's due to kid mid Feb.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a bottle feeding schedule on my website 

It's best to feed kids most like their dams would a little at a time. 

Feeding a young kid 3 meals a day will require you to feed large amounts which can lead to bloat or other issues. As they get older and closer to weaning then 3 times a day is fine but I never feed large amounts at each feeding. 

My feeding schedule notes amounts but that's for mini goats. The amount will vary depending on the breed. 

You can find the schedule under the info section I'm on my phone or I would link it here.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Stacey, Would lambar feeding be better than using a standard bottle? This would only happen if I have to bottle any goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

They can work as long as you don't mix age groups. Kids that are bigger and stronger will get more of the milk of you do.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Good price for a mancha in milk! I would grab her up if I had the cash and she looked good!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> They can work as long as you don't mix age groups. Kids that are bigger and stronger will get more of the milk of you do.


Thank you.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

goatiegirl said:


> Reading about all your bottle babies is making me feel a lot better! We are waiting on 2 to be born next month and I was thinking most people on here were opposed to bottle babies.


Every goat I own was abandoned by it's momma. Their only hope of survival was being bottle fed. The first one just showed up so guessing by her behavior she was bottle fed in the living room. The next 5 I know their story. Bambi was found at night in the middle of the highway by a friend when she was only a couple days old. The rest were given away as soon as the ranchers realized they had been abandoned. Midnight was 2 weeks old when an elderly friend decided he was too old to bottle feed anymore and asked me if I wanted him. Sport was only hours old and the twins were a day or two old. In my case bottle babies gave me a complete goat family for free.

I am possitive my oldest, Lawn Mower, is pregnant and I am pretty sure Bambi is too. Hopefully they will not expect me to bottle feed their kids for them, though I am prepared if needed.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

She called me back. As I suspected...they're gone. Oh well...now I can seriously consider the Lamancha.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well you will also want another goat with the lamancha -- cant have just one goat as you know. So is this breeder selling anymore goats? will she give a discount for 2?


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

Were are you located in minnesota


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

StaceyRoop said:


> well you will also want another goat with the lamancha -- cant have just one goat as you know. So is this breeder selling anymore goats? will she give a discount for 2?


She and I talked about that and she thinks that since the doe is due next month, that she won't be lonely.



bgr09 said:


> Were are you located in minnesota


We're in SW MN.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

really? that wouldnt be my thought as a breeder - I wouldnt sell a goat especially a bred doe who could get stressed by being taken from her herd. personally I would wait for her to kid and then take her and her kids if thats the deal. I wouldnt bring home a bred doe to live by herself.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

StaceyRoop said:


> really? that wouldnt be my thought as a breeder - I wouldnt sell a goat especially a bred doe who could get stressed by being taken from her herd. personally I would wait for her to kid and then take her and her kids if thats the deal. I wouldnt bring home a bred doe to live by herself.


Do you think it would be better to get a wether (from someone else) to be a companion to her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

whats your goals in getting goats? that will determine if you should get just a wether companion or another breedable doe


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

StaceyRoop said:


> whats your goals in getting goats? that will determine if you should get just a wether companion or another breedable doe


Well, I want to have a milk goat for our family's dairy needs. I also am looking at raising Boer goats for profit.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm an interesting mix. 

well I would certainly look into a boer doe then at least. It will let you experience the breed and give you a head start on that business adventure.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

If you are going for milk to provide for your family I would go for the LaMancha. But like StaceyRoop said, you need another goat to keep her company. I can tell you from experience you will need at least 2 does in milk to keep up with your family needs. We are a family of 5, we started with a Nubian first. Great tasting with high butterfat but not as much production as a LaMancha who is next on butterfat. The Nubian didn't provide enough so we bought 2 LaMancha's in milk. I had enough to freeze a little. At least this is what our experience is. If you are looking to raise some Boers to sell meat too, I'm thinking you may end up with at least 4 goats. Good luck to you. Once you get milking and have that wonderful milk, cheese and kefir you will be hooked! Nothing compares to that fresh raw goats milk. Yes, I agree, goats are addictive and we love all of ours.  We are up to 8 now and 4 of them will be kidding in March.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

I have tried to find a wether and no one has any right now. The breeder would sell me a buck too, but we just don't have money for both right now. She did say that about two weeks before the does kid, she puts them in separate stalls. 

So, I am thinking since she will separate the does anyway, and kidding time is about a month away, maybe I will wait until next weekend and see where we are at. Maybe by then an extra $150 will fall in our laps , or maybe a companion will come up. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I would definitely not bring home a doe alone, especially close to kidding, she'll really be lonely. 

If you want to have milk, and meat, and really want the Lamancha, then I'd say find a boer or boer/cross doe. I wouldn't look for a buck right now IMO, because it'll be hard to keep them together, you don't want him to bother her - try to breed her while she is pregnant, or breed her right after she has her babies. 
I'd just find another doe, and settle for that then when your ready, look for a buck that suits your needs.
If you want meat, well find a meat goat buck close to the time you want to breed.

Otherwise I'd get a dairy goat that would go well with a boer or kiko buck, and use the kids for meat or whatever you want to sell them for. I know there are a lot of people that do this. Nubian/boer are a great cross.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, maybe the next best thing would be to wait until the doe kids, and then bring them both home. Or would that be too stressful?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

mama2cntrykids said:


> There's someone on our local craigslist selling quad boer bottle babies (born 1/11/13) for $50 each. I'm really, really tempted to get the two does.
> 
> We live in MN and right now, it's COLD. I assume that I'd have to go out every 3 hours or so to feed them (around the clock?).
> 
> Tell me I shouldn't even call the number...please!!


Why would I tell you that? LOL As for going out to the barn to feed, when I have bottle babies and it's cold outside I put them in a large wire dog kennel. That way I can feed them and take them outside in the yard when it's warm enough for them to go out. If it's not warm enough, put a diaper on them and let them run around the house. Good luck with your new babies!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yes definitely wait till the doe kids and then bring them home


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

She's kidding...right?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mama2cntrykids said:


> Well, maybe the next best thing would be to wait until the doe kids, and then bring them both home. Or would that be too stressful?


this is what I said in the beginning when you mentioned purchasing her. You may have to pay a boarding fee but it will be worth it in the end for the breeder to kid her out for you and then you bring home the doe and her kid/s

Now also you have to decide are you going to let her nurse her kids or pull and bottle feed?


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

Di said:


> She's kidding...right?


I didn't seriously think you guys would tell me that bottle babies were a bad idea .



StaceyRoop said:


> this is what I said in the beginning when you mentioned purchasing her. You may have to pay a boarding fee but it will be worth it in the end for the breeder to kid her out for you and then you bring home the doe and her kid/s
> 
> Now also you have to decide are you going to let her nurse her kids or pull and bottle feed?


I knew that I didn't come up with that on my own . Another option that I didn't think about until I crawled into bed...my neighbor and friend has boer does. I am pretty sure that she'd let me borrow one for a few weeks.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Not sure if I missed it but what did you decide on the LaMancha?


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

Gertie said:


> Not sure if I missed it but what did you decide on the LaMancha?


Almost certain. I talked with my friend this morning and she said that she'd talk to her dh, but she's pretty sure that he'd let me borrow on of the does that was born last summer. All of their does are bred, so I will have to feed extra grain to both the LaMancha and the Boer.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

StaceyRoop said:


> I have a bottle feeding schedule on my website
> 
> My feeding schedule notes amounts but that's for mini goats. The amount will vary depending on the breed.
> 
> You can find the schedule under the info section I'm on my phone or I would link it here.


Thanks so much for the info on your feeding schedule. I have that page favorited now so I can reference it when they get here. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good - glad it will be of help


----------

